# Living in Sharjah & work in Dubai



## himuzzu (Feb 17, 2013)

Dear All,

As u are aware two news salik gates gonna set up 1 in ithihad road & other in airport tunnel, trafic through emirates road will definitely increase.

Expecting suggestion for places to live in sharjah to avoid traffic.

regards
Muzzu


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dubai


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Dubai is the better choice....


----------

